# forget tur-duk-en, I have a Purkey



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Last night I dug a 3x3x3 hole and fired it with big pieces of dry live oak. Later this morning the stuffed turkey wrapped in tinfoil wet burlap & chicken wire will be buried in hot coals and rocks and covered with soil for about 4 hours. 
In the old country it's called the "sheep thief" method. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Didn't I read somewhere warnings about cooking wire wrapped foods due to heavy metal fumes?
Of course I still use 30 year old galvanized pipes in my honey room so who am I to speak?


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Put four 10lb Boston Butts on the smoker last night at 12:00AM. Then at 3:00AM added two large free range Turkeys we raised. At 6:00AM added a couple of large free range chickens from my brothers farm. Noon time today we were serving dinner. 
Wishing all a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

